# How do I



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Go to HD and ask the guy working the plumbing aisle where the ZIP-IT strips are. Don't even have to remove the stopper---feed it down pull it out, do this a few times and you're done. Gave one to my wife and even she can keep the drains clear, from her hair of course!:thumbsup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Good idea :thumbsup: But this one was pretty bad, I don't think a ZIP-IT strip would have done it.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

One word: Pequa


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Mellison said:


> One word: Pequa


Hmm, looks like I can only get it at K-Mart or True Value. But does that work 100% of the time? Or just sometimes?


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Hmm, looks like I can only get it at K-Mart or True Value. But does that work 100% of the time? Or just sometimes?


If it's hair it will solve the problem. When I use it and it doesn't work, well then that's when I call in my plumber, have him fix the problem and add 20% to his bill.
The mark up factor is of course up to you.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.pequa.com/db2/00127/pequa.com/_uimages/group.jpg


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

What do you call black gunk stuck in a pipe? I don't know how else to describe it, but it's not hair.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Coffee will cause this as does SKIN!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> What do you call black gunk stuck in a pipe? I don't know how else to describe it, but it's not hair.


 
Turds.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

KennMacMoragh said:


> What do you call black gunk stuck in a pipe? I don't know how else to describe it, but it's not hair.


It's a form of grease that is covered with bacteria, soap is made from animal fat, when it breaks down to it's simplest form it becomes a sticky substance that clings to anything, the black is the bacteria that exists in all drain systems that feeds on whatever it can.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> It's a form of grease that is covered with bacteria, soap is made from animal fat, when it breaks down to it's simplest form it becomes a sticky substance that clings to anything, the black is the bacteria that exists in all drain systems that feeds on whatever it can.



The worst case of pipe Gunk that I have seen was a water fountain waste pipe that had been in use for 15 years. 

Coffee had been poured down it daily after meetings and the gunk was like a Dark Brown Jelly Squid!!!!


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> The worst case of pipe Gunk that I have seen was a water fountain waste pipe that had been in use for 15 years.
> 
> Coffee had been poured down it daily after meetings and the gunk was like a Dark Brown Jelly Squid!!!!


 I still think bathroom sink drains are the worst I almost puke everytime I have to take one apart.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

naptown CR said:


> I still think bathroom sink drains are the worst I almost puke everytime I have to take one apart.


'Solutely!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

naptown CR said:


> I still think bathroom sink drains are the worst I almost puke everytime I have to take one apart.


Wuss. Hit the road with Mike Rowe for a while.


----------



## ct plumber (Jan 9, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> I still think bathroom sink drains are the worst I almost puke everytime I have to take one apart.



Do you also have to lift your skirt to pee????????????:w00t:


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> I still think bathroom sink drains are the worst I almost puke everytime I have to take one apart.


it may be possible that you are a flaming ***


----------



## joelv1967 (Apr 10, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> I still think bathroom sink drains are the worst I almost puke everytime I have to take one apart.


I love that smell......reminds me of MONEY!!!! BTW....I kitchen sink with a garbage disposal is way worse than any bathroom sink I've ever smelled.

As for the clogged sink,....I didn't read all the posts, so sorry if this is redundant.......sounds like it is time for a thourough cleaning.

take the P-trap and the tail peice off. Clean them really good (Take them outside and flush them with the garden hose)

buy a ____________ (insert name here) at Lowe's. I forget the name.....We call them pito ***** (which is spanish for black d1ck). It is a bladder that connects to your garden hose. You insert it in the drain, turn on the hose, and it swells up to seal around the drain. It has a small hole in the end, and shoots a jet of water down the drain to clear anything out that may be clogging it.

If this doesn't work, your gonna have to snake it!!!!


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, that's basically what I did. I took the trap off, took it outside and squirt it with a garden hose. Then I cleaned out all the other gunk that was left in the portion connected to the sink, drains good now.

Actually the smell wasn't bad. The worse smell is when you walk into a house that was set fire and someone opens the refrigerator.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

ct plumber said:


> Do you also have to lift your skirt to pee????????????:w00t:


no but in the middle of the night sometimes I sit



Crock said:


> it may be possible that you are a flaming ***[/quote
> No I am not. I think you misspelled your screen name though one too many R's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

Before you rely on chem, look to see if it is properly vented. If you do not understand venting call a plumber. If the HO is from india he will be bit*hing when his improperly vented drain backs up again in three days.


----------

